# Runner's High I.e., Endorphin Release



## Damaged Goods (Aug 22, 2020)

Experts have listed a dozen or so triggers of endorphin release from the pituitary gland, e.g., chocolate, hot red peppers, and sex, but the consensus seems to be that aerobic exercise and heavy lifting provide the best triggers.

I've been active all my life, playing sports, decades of weight training, and just about every form of cardio, but have never experienced any kind of runner's high, buzz, or "second wind."

Maybe I was given a faulty pituitary.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 22, 2020)

I used too run a lot, and I've experienced the runner's high.  It's not really a "high" like from a drug or whatever, more like a joyful feeling of zipping along like a well oiled machine and feeling that, at least in that moment, all's right with the world.  It gets you out of yourself -- it's hard to be angry or upset or worried at that time.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

Every time I exercise, I look for that "endorphin release" or that "high" people talk about.  I've never felt it.
The only thing I get is hungry.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 23, 2020)

Back when our small town fitness center was open I used to attend most of the classes-  Yoga, Silver Sneakers, various cardio and "circuit" classes.   Getting my activity level way up definately would make me feel "pumped" and exhilarated....that is the endorphin "high".



win231 said:


> The only thing I get is hungry.



For me the reverse is true, it usually takes at least a couple hours after I work out that I feel any kind of desire to eat.    I do fix a protein drink and consume it within an hour or so after exercise, as that is part of the current wisdom for promoting muscle growth.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 23, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Back when our small town fitness center was open I used to attend most of the classes-  Yoga, Silver Sneakers, various cardio and "circuit" classes.   Getting my activity level way up definately would make me feel "pumped" and exhilarated....that is the endorphin "high".
> 
> 
> 
> For me the reverse is true, it usually takes at least a couple hours after I work out that I feel any kind of desire to eat.    I do fix a protein drink and consume it within an hour or so after exercise, as that is part of the current wisdom for promoting muscle growth.



I never felt hungry directly after running, either.


----------



## Bob1950 (Aug 23, 2020)

I live in the rural area without good places for running; therefore, I use the indoor stepper. After 200-300 steps, I feel a “second breath” and could walk for long time. As I understand, a second breath is related to endorphin release and the breathing center adaptation to hypoxia.
After my full body workouts, I do not feel that.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 24, 2020)

Bob1950 said:


> I live in the rural area without good places for running; therefore, I use the indoor stepper.


I'm not questioning what you said, just curious, as the rural area that I live in has miles of roads, some desert, some foothills & mountains that are great for walking/hiking.


----------



## Bob1950 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Nathan,
There are a lot of trees, thorny shrubs and bushes around my house. Yes, I have a narrow two way  hwy without sidewalks close to my house. I have never seen any runners or bicyclists on it.


----------

